# Having 2 male dogs



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am new here








I got a 6months old male GSD and i try to get him a friend to play with, i find a 12weeks old male cane corso that i like to be my 2nd dog but not sure they gonna go well when they get older, you guys think will be ok for me to have them both?
Please help me out and thanks for your time!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Tankvom you guys think will be ok for me to have them both?


I wouldn't.

He doesn't need a "friend" to play with. He needs to play with YOU. Especially at his age.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wrong reason to get another dog








You have to spend time with both dogs not let them play 24/7 with just each other.


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

well i love to have a 2nd dog too and i love cane corso.
can you please tell me why you wouldn't?


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliWrong reason to get another dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i play with my GSD everyday and i take him to the dog park about 2-3 hr a day, i will do the same when i get a 2nd dog.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

First of all, your pup is still very young and has a lot of learing left to do before you bring another dog into the picture. There is a chance that the pups will bond to each other and not with you. 

As far as two males, two males or two females can get along fine in the right environment with an experienced pet owner. For example, if you have a submissive male it would be ok to add a second male that is a more dominant. However, it would be a bad idea to add two male dogs that are both dominant and have the same engery/intensity levels. Your pup is too young to judge this for sure yet.

As far as the two breeds getting along, it is very possible the two breeds will get a long fine. I personally have a pit/gsd mix with my gsd and I have no problems.

I would suggest doing a lot of research about adding a second dog and allow your dog to mature and then when you feel you have to add a second dog I would recommend adding a female.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You have a 6 month old puppy. THAT dog needs all your attention right now.

Training, socializing, training, bonding, socializing, etc.

Unless you are independently wealthy and have no job and are able to be with your dogs 24/7, getting another PUPPY is not a great idea. Especially not a molosser-type. They REALLY need the socialization in order to temper their naturally suspicious nature.

And I would NOT get a male CC. Two dogs of the same sex is not always a good combination.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would not get a male Cane Corso to go with a male GSD. 
http://www.canecorso.org/breed_info.html

Just wouldn't be worth the risk that they would not get along somewhere down the road when they alpha peaked.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

The fact they're both males isn't the issue, it's the fact you're getting the puppy for your other dog. Do you have the time and money to take TWO puppies to training classes? The price of vet bills? Dog food? Play time? Time to put what you learn in classes into real life situations by socializing and training both of these dogs in the real world to anything and everything possible?

And just so you know, dogs typically don't play with each other. Puppies might but as they get older they probably wont. So you're going to be doubling everything you do with your current dog because neither of these dogs are going to burn off each others energy and they certinally aren't going to be able to socialize themselves/each other to life outside the house/yard.

Why not wait until your current puppy is older? At least a year old if not older. He's going to physically BE a puppy for around another 1.5 years and mentally he's going to be a puppy for another 2 years chances are. One puppy alone is hard to raise, two is just all that much harder.

Have you done research on the Cane Corso? They aren't an easy dog.


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

classes, The price of vet bills, Dog food, Play time will be fine with me but i am just scare they gonna kill each other when they get older, and yea i did some research on the cane corso.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Have you owned any other dog breeds in the past? Also wonder what attracted you to the GSD breed and what attracts you to cane corso.Both these breeds are suggested for experienced dog owners-not that their is anything inherently wrong with them.IF you have never raised either a GSD or cane corso you may be getting in over your head.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Tankvom i am just scare they gonna kill each other when they get older, ...


And they MIGHT. Right now you have NO IDEA what type of personality your pup is going to have once he reaches adulthood. He COULD be very passive and "go with the flow". On the other hand he could grow up to be very dominant with other dogs. Same with a CC(Or any other breed.), when getting a puppy you have NO idea how they will "turn out". Puppies "generally" get along. But when they hit maturity (around 2yo) all bets are OFF and they COULD all of a sudden decide to kill eachother.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I have yet to see anyone other than a really experienced dog handler successfully raise two youngsters at a time. I've seen a number of people try to do it, and it has always ended in the same way: one dog or both get neglected, because the owner gets too tired or too overwhelmed or too what ever to carry on. That's if they are raising them properly of course - taking them to OB classes, socializing the heck out of them, and giving them a lot of exercise. In theory it sounds great........ but the reality is even one pup is a huge amount of work, unless you are just going to dump him in the back yard. If you want a play mate for your GSD why don't you take him to the dog park? Or doggy day care center? I agree with the above posts - you and your family should be his primary focus of attention at this stage, not another dog. You also don't mention whether or not you plan to neuter .... two intact males, both potentially highly dominant, is in my book asking for trouble - not necessarily for a while, but certainly when both are sexually mature. I'd wait a while if I were you - see how the first guy turns out before you embark on an addition.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with all of the above
your pup needs to spend time with you and train wait until he is atleast 2-3 years old then think about getting another pup


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

thank you so much for all your replay and times!!
i am gonna wait till my GSD get older first or get a female dog for my 2nd, i want a 2nd dog not just for my gsd, it just i love dogs.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tankvomi am just scare they gonna kill each other when they get older


The fact that you're even thinking about that - that you realize it's a possibility - should probably tell you that it's not a good idea. 

Honestly - I don't want it to seem like everyone is ganging up on you here, but please listen to these people. They know what they're talking about!

Having two dogs, of either sex, isn't always easy. I had problems for a while with my GSD and my _Golden_. (And I'm sure you know that Goldens are a far cry from Corsos!) 
My GSD has a very gentle temperament and was 5 1/2 years old, and pretty well-trained, when we brought our Golden pup home. When the Golden hit maturity, all heck broke loose. Had our Golden been as dominant/aggressive as a Corso _can_ be, or if my GSD had a different temperament, I don't want to think about what might have happened.

I completely agree and I'm glad to see that you're thinking about waiting. You should let your pup mature, raise him right and see what kind of temperament you're going to have with him, before you think about getting another pup.


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyway, that is my Bestfriend TANK!!
He just want to say hello to everyone


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

beuatiful dog-just the fact that he is so focused on you taking his picture makes me think he will keep you as busy with him as you want to be.Again beautiful pup.Love his EARZZZ


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Good-lookin' boy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello to you Tank! Very adorable..........and I also love the ears.....

I think you are making the right decision by waiting - there is plenty of time to add another dog, and a girl is definitely a good way to go. (Be prepared though - she might end up being the boss LOL, that's how it is in my house!)

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Just wanted to add my voice to the people encouraging you to wait - and perhaps to consider a female when the time comes. I have had the experience of two males who wanted to kill each other and had to be kept separate constantly. It was horrible for everyone - us, them, just in general. I currently have two males and two females as well as foster dogs so I know that same gender pairs can do fine together, but I would definitely want to make sure I knew the temperament of the dog you've got before adding another and you're not going to be able to assess that until he's at least 2 years old. Most puppies get along with everyone but when they're 2-3 years old, a lot of dogs, especially males (in my experience) will decide they don't like other boys. My Rottie was like this. He had been find up until that point and then he decided he hated other male dogs. He was fine with females, but no dice with other boys. A lot of dogs are like this, and I've seen it especially in the Molosser breeds, which both Rotties and Cane Corsos are. So I would be suggesting you wait regardless of breed, but with the particular breed combo you're considering then my advice is definitely definitely definitely wait!


----------



## Tankvom (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks so much for all your replay! 
female is boss in my house too hehe
she is crazy than a Cane corso!


----------

